# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  καμερα σε πυλωτη

## chris1975

Καλησπερα , εχω μια καμερα( αναλογικη) στον χωρο της πυλωτης συνδεμενη σε ενα διαμορφωτη και απο εκει πηγαινω στον κεντρικο ενισχυτη της κεραιας οπου βλεπω την καμερα σε ολες της τηλεορασεις,  θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινετε την ωρα που βλεπω καποιο καναλι στην τηλεοραση  και καποιος ειναι στον χωρο της πυλωτης να μου γυρναει το καναλι απευθειας στο σημα της καμερας   μεχρι στιγμης η διαδικασια ηταν να μου χτυπανε το κουδουνι και να αλλαζω το καναλι να δω ποιος ειναι .....συγνωμη αν εγινα κουραστικος καθε βοηθεια θα ητανε πολυτιμη ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## her

Οχι δεν γινετε

----------


## chris1975

ok ευχαριστω

----------


## aktis

Αν το σημα της κάμερας το έπαιρνες απο το scart , νομιζω οτι αν εδινες μια ταση 12V  σε καποιο pin στο scart  ( κατι σαν external input select ) 
οι καλές παλιές τηλεοράσεις γυρίζαν στο scart . Ετσι πχ γυριζαν κατευθειαν στο βιντεο οταν εβαζες κασετα .  Αφου όμως το παίρνεις απο το RF IN
ο μόνος αυτοματισμός θα ήταν να στέλνεται μια εντολή τηλεκοντρολ "επιλογή κανάλι modulator " στην τηλεόραση απο κάποιο "εξυπνο" τηλεκοντρόλ , πχ μια κατασκευή με arduino

----------


## chris1975

ok σε ευχαριστω θα δω αν γινετε αυτο που λες με to scart κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο

----------


## chris1975

καποια συνδεσμολογια με το scart  ?το πως μπορω να το κανω??

----------


## street

το καλυτερο ειναι αυτο που λες και κανεις ....  ασε τα σκαρτ μαρτ κλπ  ....  :Biggrin: 






> Αν το σημα της κάμερας το έπαιρνες απο το scart

----------


## chris1975

απλα επειδη δεν το κατεχω το θεμα πως να παρω το σημα της καμερας απο το scart ?  :Confused1:  :Lol:

----------


## finos

scart ειναι το rca κατα καποιο τροπο

----------


## chris1975

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις  απλα δεν καταλαβα απο  τον κεντρικο ενισχυτη που εχω στην κεραια στον οποιο περναω τον διαμορφωτη σηματος και παει στις tv στο διαμερισμα πως θα κανω αυτο με το scart την συνδεσμολογια συγνωμη αν γινομαι :Unsure:  κουραστικος !

----------


## chris1975

απο την καμερα φευγει ενα καλωδιο κεραιας πηγαινει στον διαμορφωτη απο τον διαμορφωτη το περναω στο ενισχυτη και απο εκει στις τηλεορασεις!

----------


## vasilllis

δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι ωστε να παρεις scart.Αν βολευει να παρεις ταση απο το κουδουνι κατι μπορει να γινει.

----------


## her

Το σήμα μας είναι RF δεν έχει καμία δουλειά το scart. Εκτός και αν βάλεις ένα τηλεχειριστήριο μόνιμα μπροστά από την tv, το φτιάξεις κατάλληλα να πατάει ένα κουμπί ή να ενώνει τα καλώδια του τηλεχειριστήριου οπού θα παίρνει το σήμα ασύρματα (μόνο για 1-2 ορόφους)  και και και .... :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  απλά δεν γίνετε.
Σε ποιον όροφο είσαι;

----------


## chip

θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα pir sensor και οταν πλησιάζει κάποιος να στέλνει εντολή με ένα τηλεχειρισμό σε ένα δεύτερο τηλεκοντρολ που θα σου αλλαζει κανάλι

----------


## chris1975

στον 2ο  αυτο ψαχνω καποια πατεντα ωστε οταν ανιχνευει σημα κατω ενας ανιχνευτης να μπορω να βλεπω απευθειας το ποιος ειναι ..... την ωρα που βλεπω καποιο ασχετο καναλι στην tv

----------


## chris1975

απλα οι τηλεορασεις ειναι σε 2 διαφορετικα δωματια και δενξερω κατα ποσο εφικτο ειναι αυτο με το τηλεκοντρολ !

----------


## vasilllis

Στην βρηκα την λυση

https://www.amazon.de/Devolo-1196-Au...37N1Q4FXP7J51T

Συνδεεις αυτο στην ταρατσα,αφου εκει εχεις ριξει το καλωδιο της καμερας.Βαζεις ενα τετοιο σε καθε τηλεοραση και παιρνεις σημα rca.Λογικα θα δουλεψει.

Τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι,εσυ θες και την εντολη να σου γυρισει σε video in.

----------


## chris1975

μακαρι ¨))

----------


## chris1975

ναι θελω οταν καποιος ανιχνευτης που θα εχω κατω να δινει εντολη και να γυρναει αυτοματα το καναλι

----------


## vasilllis

Για την συνδεσμολογια του scart δες εδω https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCART
αν και δεν βλεπω τον τροπο να μπορεσεις να το ενεργοποιησεις 
Μου φαινεται πιο ευκολο ,πιο οικονομικο και σιγουρο απο αποψη λειτουργιας μια οθονη αποκλειστικα για αυτη την καμερα.
πχ αυτη http://www.emimikos.gr/LCDM-7/

----------


## chris1975

σε ευχαριστω πολυ  στο τελος εκει την βλεπω την δουλεια ¨)))) για την οθονη λεω και εγω , αν και σε ενα τυπο που ρωτησα και αυτος για καποια αλλαγη στο pin του scart  μου ειχε πει αλλα το πως θα γινει ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα ¨)

----------


## her

Ρε παιδία τι σχέση έχει το scart; Αφού όλα τα κανάλια είναι RF. Έχει τις κάμερες στον αριθμό 1 στην TV και τα άλλα κανάλια είναι π.χ στο 2 , 3, 4. Πως θα γυρίσει η τηλεόραση από το πρόγραμμα 5 στο πρόγραμμα 1 με το scart;

----------


## chris1975

την καμερα την εχω αποθηκευση σε καναλι αναλογικο  πχ στο νουμ. 0      ενω τα υπολοιπα ειναι  ψηφιακα mega antenna κλπ κλπ δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο ενω ειναι στα ψηφιακα καναλια να γυρισει στο αναλογικο αυτοματα

----------


## her

Ε αυτο λεω. Το scart δεν θα σου αλλαξει καναλι. Θα σε παει στο AV1 οχι στο αναλογικο ουτε στο ψηφιακο

----------


## chris1975

αν καταλαβα καλα τζαμπα παιδευομαι ? δεν γινετε?? ¨(( thanks anyway .......

----------


## aktis

Χρήστο , εδω ειμαστε forum για επαγγελματίες , χομπιστες αλλά και ερασιτέχνες . Επειδή λοιπόν πολλα γίνονται αλλα θέλουν και τον ανάλογο κόπο και τρόπο  , να σου διευκρινισω μερικα πραγματα . 

Οταν είπα αν ειχες το σήμα σε scart  , εννοουσα πχ να μην ειχες modulator αλλά ενισχυτη video  . 
Εφόσον δεν ειχες πιασμένο το scart  στην τηλεόραση  ( με  to digea που μας λές τώρα ) θα έβαζες το ενισχυμένο σημα βιντεο στο scart  της τηλεόρασης  
και δινοντας ταση στο pin STATUS  αν δεν κάνω λάθος ή τηλεόραση θα γυριζε στο scart  , στην κάμερα δηλαδη ΧΩΡΙΣ MODULATOR αλλά με ενισχυτη
βιντεο



Αφου λοιπον δεν ειναι αυτη η περίπτωση σου ,( εισαι στην περιπτωση RF input , όπως είπα στo αρχiκό μου post  )  βλέπεις την κάμερα πχ στο UHF κανάλι 36 ή στο VHF 3  κλπ ... χρειάζεται να στειλεις τις "μαγικές " υπερυθρες εντολές στην TV ...

Θα μπορουσες λοιπόν να ζητήσεις απο κάποιον ( μιας και δεν εισαι σχετικός με ηλεκτρονικά ) 
να σου φτιάξει μια κατασκευούλα που να στελνει στην τηλεόραση τα ιδια σήματα που στέλνει  το τηλεκοντρολ σου για να πας στο κανάλι της κάμερας 
Αφου στο φτιάξει αυτο που ειναι και το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι , μετα θα προχωρήσει στο πώς θα ενεργοποιείται αυτη η αλλαγη 
πχ με τον ηχο του κουδουνιου , με ενα ρανταρ συναγερμου κλπ 

Αν εχεις ορεξη να το κάνεις μόνος σου ( θελει  ομως σοβαρο διάβασμα ) ξεκίνα απο δω ... 

Αν πας σε λύση με μικρη οθόνη παλι πρεπει να πάρεις μια φτηνη τηλεόρασίτσα , αφου πρεπει να εχει εισοδο RF IN 

https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/ir-communication

----------


## chris1975

καλημερα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες σου και ολα τα υπολοιπα παιδια ! σιγα σιγα αρχιζει να ξετιλυγετε το κουβαρι   :Smile:   οι γνωσεις μου ειναι πολυ ελαχιστες στο θεμα ναι . και με αρκετο διαβασμα και με την βοηθεια σας κατι θα γινει .....ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας  ποαιδια

----------


## vasilllis

Μα δεν θα χρησιμοποιησει το rf modulator.
Το σημα εστω το κατεβασαμε στην τηλεοραση το θεμα ειναι πως θα τριγκαρει να γυρισει σε scart.

----------


## chip

> απλα οι τηλεορασεις ειναι σε 2 διαφορετικα δωματια και δενξερω κατα ποσο εφικτο ειναι αυτο με το τηλεκοντροόλ !



αν είναι δύο οι τηλεοράσεις θα έχεις δύο δέκτες που θα πέρνουν σήμα από τον τηλεχειρισμό και θα ενεργοποιεί ένα τηλεκοντρόλ ο καθένας...
 το αν αλλάζει αυτόματα από ψηφιακό σε αναλογικό θα έχει να κάνει με την τηλεόρασή σου... όταν πατάς το κανάλι για να δεις την κάμερα πρέπει να πατήσεις επιπλέον κάποιο πλήκτρο στο τηλεκοντρολ για να σε πάει στο αναλογικό?

----------


## chris1975

καλημερα, το εχω αποθηκευμενο στο  νουμερο( 0)  οποτε δεν αλλαζω απο ψηφιακο σε αναλογικο απλα παταω το 0 στο τηλεκοντρολ και βλεπω ποιος ειναι

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Αν  έχεις  κάποιο  παλιό  video  ή  αποκωδικοποιητή  filmnet  αναλογικό  θα  κάνεις  λήψη  με  αυτό  το  κανάλι  της  camera  και  θα  δώσεις  στη  τηλεόραση  σήμα  από  το  scart  παρ'αλληλα  θα  πρέπει  να  φέρεις  και  συνεχή  τάση  12V  από  το  κουδούνι  την  οποία θα  δώσεις  στο  scart  στις  ανάλογες  υποδοχές  δηλαδή  πρέπει  να  κάνεις  μετατροπή  του  scart ,  έτσι  λοιπόν  όταν  κτυπάει  το  κουδούνι  με  την  εντολή  12V  η  τηλεόραση  θα  γυρνάει  στη  θέση  scart  και  θα  βλέπεις  τη  camera  μέσω  του  video  η  του  fimnet.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Tη συνδεσμολογία  σου  scart  θα τη  βρείς  στο  σύνδεσμο  παραπάνω  που  σου  παραθέτει  ο  Βασίλης.

----------


## finos

http://www.sagebyhughes.com/ σου βγαζει σε picture in pictrure την καμερα https://youtu.be/2U1HPJ8S2Iw?t=2m38s

----------


## chris1975

καποιο σχεδιακι αν ητανε ευκολο θα βοηθουσε  πως να hack to scart  απο οτι καταλαβα to pin no 8  πρεπει να δεχτει ταση ωστε να γυρισει στο av??η θα κανω καμια πατατα? )))

----------


## picdev

εγώ θα έκανα το εξής αξόρασε ένα συμβατό τηλεκτροντρόλ με τη τηλεόραση σου.

Εναν αναμεταδότη IR υπερύθρων και ενα ραντάρ συναγερμού.

Συνδέεις την επαφή του ραντάρ στο 2ο τηλεκτρόλ που κοιτάει στον αναμεταδώτη υπερύθρων. 
Ετσι μολις πιάσει κίνηση το ραντάρ θα δίνει εντολή στο κουμπί 0 πχ και η tv σου θα γυρίζει στο κανάλι 0

----------


## chris1975

xmmm ενδιαφερον ευχαριστω. απλα ελεγα αν γινοτανε κατι  στην εξοδο του  του κεντρικου ενισχυτη που παιρνω το σημα για ολες τις   3 τηλεορασεις

----------


## chris1975

πες μου σε παρακαλω κανα μοντελο αναμεταδότη IR υπερύθρων να κοιταξω που να κανει γιαυτην την δουλεια

----------


## picdev

τα πρώτα μεταφέρουν εντολές απο ομοαξονικό , απλά πρώτα πάρε ενα ραντάρ και ενα 2ο τηλεκτρολ να κάνεις τα πειραμάτα σου γιατί μπορει να θέλει έξτρα κύκλωματακι που να μετατρέπει το state του ρανταρ σε παλμό, μπορεί να δινει και παλμό το ρανταρ δεν ξέρω 

https://www.emimikos.gr/Audio-Video-...mote-Extender/

----------


## chris1975

πως δινω 12 volt στο scart σε ποια pin δινω   + kai - ωστε να ενεργποιηθη to av? θα παρω απο ενα φωτοκυταρο μια επαφη και 12volt συνεχες  απλα δεν ξερω σε ποια pin του scart ....

----------


## aktis

Αμαν ρε Χρήστο , σου ειπαμε οτι ξεχνας το scart . Αφου το σημα της καμερας μπαινει απο την κεραια μεσα , εχεις  RF IN ( ANTENNA IN ) και όχι VIDEO IN (SCART IN )  ,  τι δεν κατάλαβες ;  Μόνο οι λύσεις με τηλεκοντρόλ παίζουν ετσι όπως το θέλεις ...

----------


## chris1975

sorry φιλε απλα εχασα την μπαλα με τοσες απαντησεις   :Smile: )))

----------


## chris1975

γινομαι ζαλαδας το ξερω sorry  :Smile:

----------


## xlife

Mobile Client Push Message
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/P2P-HD-720...EZnGIneHixcEKw

Στο κινητό σου push notification σε περίπτωση κίνησης οπότε μπαίνεις και βλέπεις απο το κινητό. όλα τα άλλα γίνονται η απο το κινητό η απο υπολογιστή πχ καταγραφή. Ειναι πολύ πιο φθηνή λύση απο το να ψάχνεις για λύσεις που η δεν υπάρχουν η θα πάρει καιρό να υλοποιήσεις κάτι και τελικά θα έχεις ενα παλιό προιον που δεν θα κάνει τη δουλειά που θέλεις. Δυστηχώς η ευτυχώς κάποια πράγματα παλιώνουν κάποια στιγμή οταν μιλάμε για ηλεκτρονικά...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> εγώ θα έκανα το εξής αξόρασε ένα συμβατό τηλεκτροντρόλ με τη τηλεόραση σου.
> 
> Εναν αναμεταδότη IR υπερύθρων και ενα ραντάρ συναγερμού.
> 
> Συνδέεις την επαφή του ραντάρ στο 2ο τηλεκτρόλ που κοιτάει στον αναμεταδώτη υπερύθρων. 
> Ετσι μολις πιάσει κίνηση το ραντάρ θα δίνει εντολή στο κουμπί 0 πχ και η tv σου θα γυρίζει στο κανάλι 0




-Και  αυτή  είναι  μια καλή λύση εφ, οσον θέλεις να βλέπεις σε πάνω απο μια τηλεοράσεις το  ρανταρ  να  είναι ΝΟ  και  μόλις  αντιληφθεί  κίνηση  να  δίνει  ρευμα  στο  τηλεκοντρόλ  αναμεταδότες  τηλεχειρισμού  βάζεις  σε όσες  τηλεοράσεις  θέλεις  προσοχή  όμως  να  βλεπουν  τον  αισθητήρα  τηλεχειρισμού  των τηλεοράσεων.

----------


## picdev

Ε καλά μία ip camera είναι πιο σωστή λύση με 50€, απόρω πως δεν το σκεφτήκαμε πιο νωρίς  
Απλά θα πρέπει να έχουν όλοι το ίδιο δίκτυο 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chris1975

ευχαριστω  οποτε θελω  2 τηλεκοντρολ συμβατα με την τηλεοραση  και δυο αναμεταδοτες υπερυθρων και ενα φωτοκυταρο??? και καπως να δινω την εντολη στα δυο τηλεκοντρολ με κανα ρελεδακι φανταζομαι απο την εντολη που θα παιρνω απο κατω   :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> ευχαριστω  οποτε θελω  2 τηλεκοντρολ συμβατα με την τηλεοραση  και δυο αναμεταδοτες υπερυθρων και ενα φωτοκυταρο??? και καπως να δινω την εντολη στα δυο τηλεκοντρολ με κανα ρελεδακι φανταζομαι απο την εντολη που θα παιρνω απο κατω



-Θελεις  ένα  τηλεκοντρόλ  συμβατό έναν αναμεταδότη εντολών  τηλεχειρισμού  και ισάριθμους  δέκτες  ανάλογα  με  τον  αριθμό  τηλεορ'ασεων, στο  κοντρολ  μπορείς  να  δίνεις  ρεύμα  από  την  εντολή  του  ραντάρ  (όταν   αντιληφθεί  κίνηση  κλείνει  η  επαφή  και  περνάει  ρεύμα).

-Προυπόθεση  να  είναι  ίδιας  μάρκας  όλες  οι  τηλεοράσεις  να  έχουν  το  ίδιο  τηλεχειριστήριο  γιατί  μετά  πηγαίνεις  σε  άλλα.

----------


## chip

τον Pir αισθητήρα,
 έναν τηλεχειρισμό με ένα πομπό και δύο ίδιους δέκτες, 
δύο τηλεχειριστήρια τηλεοράσεων που θα κανιβαλιστούν ώστε το ρελέ του κάθε δέκτη τηλεχειρισμού να  συνδέεται στο πλήκτρο του καναλιού που θέλουμε στο αντίστοιχο τηλεκοντρόλ

----------


## chris1975

καλησπερα σας ευχαριστω πολυ !!! βρηκα μια σελιδα που εχει αναμεταδοτες μπορω να την στειλω η θεωρειτε διαφημιση?? για να δουμε αν κανουνε αυτοι ?

----------


## chris1975

ειναι ιδια μαρκα οι τηλεορασεις ευτηχως!

----------


## chris1975

ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια στο forum για τις απαντησεις που μου δινετε !!! :Biggrin:

----------


## chris1975

http://www.daisat.gr/p/4207/oem-awv-...der.html?ref=2   αυτο κανει ? και αν ναι  η συνδεση πως γινετε? ο δεκτης παει στην tv  o πομπος  που ? το γνωριζει καποιος ? ευχαριστω !

----------


## picdev

Είπαμε στο πομπό θα βαλεις ένα δεύτερο κοντρολ που θα παίρνει εντολή από το ρανταρ

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

Φίλε Χρήστο, μου φαίνεται ότι προσπαθείς να πετάξεις λεφτά, όλα αυτά extender πληκτρολόγια κλπ θέλουν ένα κάρο λεφτά και δουλειά. Και αφού όλα θα λειτουργήσουν σωστά θα κυκλοφοράει κανένα σκυλί ή γατί στην πυλωτή και θα σε σπάει τα νεύρα η αλλαγή καναλιού.
Η πιο φτηνή λύση είναι ο ανιχνευτής να ενεργοποιεί κάποιο buzzer και με το χεράκι (αν θες) να αλλάζεις κανάλι να δεις τι γίνεται σε όποια τηλεόραση και αν είσαι ή προσθέσεις στο μέλλον. Η πιο καλή λύση πιστεύω είναι να βάλεις αυτόνομη οθόνη και αν θες να μην λειτουργεί αδιάκοπα για να μην καταναλώνει ενέργεια και χαλάει η οθόνη να την ενεργοποιείς μέσω του ανιχνευτή κίνησης.

----------


## george33

Να ρωτήσω κι εγω εδω για να μην ανοίγω το ίδιο θέμα.Για να βλέπει ολη η οικοδομη εικόνα απο κάμερα στο κοινοχρηστο,τι εξοπλισμος χρειάζεται;Η κεντρική κεραία συνδέεται σε ένα διακλαδωτή 1 προς 4....και αν μπει και δέυτερη κάμερα πως θα έχουμε εικόνα και απο τις δύο;Οχι ταυτόχρονα...Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται καταγραφή,μία σκέφτομαι να βάλω στην είσοδο και μία στα αυτοκίνητα...Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγω εδω για να μην ανοίγω το ίδιο θέμα.Για να βλέπει ολη η οικοδομη εικόνα απο κάμερα στο κοινοχρηστο,τι εξοπλισμος χρειάζεται;Η κεντρική κεραία συνδέεται σε ένα διακλαδωτή 1 προς 4....και αν μπει και δέυτερη κάμερα πως θα έχουμε εικόνα και απο τις δύο;Οχι ταυτόχρονα...Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται καταγραφή,μία σκέφτομαι να βάλω στην είσοδο και μία στα αυτοκίνητα...Ευχαριστώ.



-Xρειάζεσαι  ενα  ή  δύο  διαμορφωτές  (MODULATORS) ανάλογα  με  τον  αριθμό  των  καμερών  και  μετά  τα  συνδέεις  στο  κενρικό  ενισχυτή, θα  τους  ρυθμίσεις  σε  VHF  συχνότητες  (κανάλι  2 έως  12),  βέβαια  δεν  ξέρω  τι  γνώσεις  έχεις  επι  θεμάτων  κεραίας.

----------


## george33

Αυτο που με προβληματίζει είναι το εξής,ο κεντρικός ενισχυτής έχει μια είσοδο στην οποία συνδέω το καλώδιο της κεραίας και τρεις εξόδους στις οποίες συνδέω τις αναχωρήσεις για τα διαμερίσματα...Αν έχω και την έξοδο ή τις εξόδους από τα modulators που θα τα συνδέσω;Θα πάρω ενισχυτή με περισσότερες εξόδους;Δηλαδή τις εξόδους απο τα modulators τις συνδέουμε στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή ή όχι;

----------


## geronimo

Βάζεις έναν μίκτη, πρίν τον κεντρικό ενισχυτή, κάτι τέτοιο  http://www.supershopping.gr/index.ph...productId=1650 , οπότε στην θέση εισόδου UHF βάζεις την κεραία, στη VHF βάζεις τον διαμορφωτή (εφόσον ειναι για τα VHF), και την έξοδο του, την βάζεις στον κεντρικό ενισχυτή.

----------


## aktis

Μην πειραματίζεστε με λύσεις πολλά modulator κλπ όταν θέλετε παραπάνω από μία κάμερα ...  Η λύση είναι μονόδρομός , καταγραφικο ...  και αν θέλουν να βλέπουν πολλοι την έξοδο του καταγραφικού ,εκτός απο ιντερνετ μπορεις να βαλεις modulator (παλιου τυπου vhf/ uhf pal ή ακομα καλυτερα hd mpeg2  dvb/t t2 ) και να πηγαίνει η εικόνα ( εναλλαγη 1 2 3 4 οι κάμερες ) ή και τα 4 μαζι ( σταυρος )   στο modulator 

Νομίζω οτι αυτη η λύση ειναι καλύτερη απο διπλα modulator  ( simple is beautiful ) και εχεις και το πλεονεκτημα οτι μπορεις να γυρισεις πισω το καταγραφικο 

Ενα καλό καταγραφικο επίσης   ( με λειτουργία smart search  πχ )  θα συνεργάζεται με τον συναγερμό σου  
πχ  θα μπορεις να βλέπεις πx ποιος μπηκε και ποιος βγηκε σε ενα μέρος  ,μονο τις στιγμές που πέρασε κάποιος απο κεί και όχι να πρεπει να δεις  10 ώρες βιντεο για να καταλάβεις τι εγινε οσο ησουν στη δουλεια ... 
Αυτες τις διαφορες δεν τις καταλαβαινει ενας ερασιτέχνης  που ψαχνει στο  skroutz ποιο ειναι το φτηνοτερο καταγραφικο ... 
για αυτο και μπορει καποιος να νομιζει οτι θα κερδισει 50 η  100 ευρω απο το να ζητησει προσφορα και τοποθέτηση απο επαγγελματια εγκαταστατη ,  αλλά θα παρει κατι  τελικά άχρηστο ....

Επίσης αρχισαν να κυκλοφορουν κάμερες με έξοδο dvb/t  που μπορεις να τις δεις κατευθείαν στην τηλεοραση σου ... σε απόσταση πάνω απο 500 μ  θεωρητικά


Οσο για την αρχική ερώτηση του φίλου μας το κόστος του arduino , τροφοδοτικου κλπ  και ενος led  υπερυθρων και μερικών μετρων καλωδιου απο το κουδουνι 
ειναι 10 ευρω + 1 2 απογευματα  ενασχολησης ενος χομπιστα με arduino ....      Ας το κάνει πρώτα σε μια τηλεόραση και μετα βλέπει πως θα το κάνει σε όλη την πολυκατοικία ... 
Παρολα αυτα συμφωνω με τον ηλεκτρονιο οτι η manual λυση ειναι οικονομικότερη ....   αν εχει συνηθισει όμως  η πεθερα του με το που ακουει το κουδουνι να ανοιγει την εισοδο 
καμμα μερα θα μπει μεσα κανας απροσκλητος ....  και θα κανει αρκετές ζημιές ...   μια κλειδαρια να αλλάξεις μονο ειναι αρκετα λεφτά χωρις να πάρει τιποτα ο κακός ...

----------


## aktis

http://www.ibroadlink.com/image/S1/S1_10.jpg




ορίστε και λύση γι αυτους που το θέλουν έτοιμο ... να δώσουμε και στους κινέζους λιγη δουλειά

http://www.ibroadlink.com/s1c/

----------


## chris1975

τελικα εχω κανει το εξης μπηκε φωτοκυταρο το οποιο δινει εντολη σε ενα μικρο μονιτορ και βλεπω ποιος ειναι!!

----------

